# 2011 Cholmondeley Pageant of Power -lots of pics!!!!



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here we go....


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Paddock Action


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

and lastly....some shots of the chicane



















.... lets just say it was a little wet....
granted i'm a bit sick, since i went full auto on the shutter LOL


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Very nice set of photographs,thanks for posting.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

alot of the usual suspects there :nervous:
Nice to see Phil with my old xenon's aswell


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice pictures, thanks for share-out:thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Cheers guys 

here's a few more....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Great photos fella, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## IP Support (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pics, gutted I missed it. I was going to go but may have consumed recreational drugs during the Snoop gig in Manchester on Friday night...


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

we all love GT-Rs, so machine gun mode snaps of the GT-R going through the chicane 



























































































































































Personally i really like old school pork, so fortunately no porsches' were hurt in the making of this set of photographs.
(admitedly, i thought the chicane would be a good vantage point for some "action" with it pissing down, and massive puddle at the turn in point)


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Mike,
Those photo's are brilliant!
Must teach me some time how to do that?
Regards,
Ross.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

WOW! Great photos.

Top billing on the day goes to Ross and Penny who made the whole event brilliant for anyone turning up on the GTROC stand :bowdown1:


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

amazing cars!!! thanks for the pix!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for posting, nice pics


----------

